# Filip Djuricic



## Ibracadabra (24 Dicembre 2012)

*Classe 1992* ( 20 anni), gioca nell' * Heerenveen*. *Trequartista*, che può ricoprire anche il ruolo di Ala, pare sia stato consigliato a Galliani da Van Basten. Qua un video


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Dicembre 2012)

tecnicamente niente da dire


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Dicembre 2012)

magari arrivasse...gli preferirei solo felipe anderson


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2013)

E' andato al Benfica per 6 milioni... complimenti Galliani...


----------



## Jino (14 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' andato al Benfica per 6 milioni... complimenti Galliani...



Vabbè talento ne ha, ma non facciamo passare che abbiamo perso il nuovo Van Basten.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè talento ne ha, ma non facciamo passare che abbiamo perso il nuovo Van Basten.



Certo ma quando giri con Flamini, Boateng, Muntari piedi fatati...


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Aprile 2013)

Le big portoghesi sono sempre sul pezzo quando si tratta di giovani talenti,purtroppo.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (14 Aprile 2013)

Purtroppo al Milan non sarebbe mai venuto per 6 miln. Quando si tratta di giovani i prezzi per le Big europee si innalzano alle stelle.. e il flop è dietro l'angolo..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Aprile 2013)

Lo faranno maturare e poi lo venderanno al Chelsea per 40 milioni.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Aprile 2013)

te pareva.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Aprile 2013)

azzo...un gran peccato a quel prezzo..


----------

